# Contact Sparring for Children?



## Makalakumu (Mar 16, 2005)

Does anyone do this?  If not, why not?  If so, how?  What rules?  What equipment?


----------



## Yossarian75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Very light contact for children. They are allowed to hit but it is no more than a tap. Hand, feet and head guards have to be worn. Usual TSD sparring rules apart from no hits to the face(head is allowed). Once they get older/bigger we allow a bit more contact but nothing both students are not comfortable with. 

Ive noticed children tend to go all out and they are easyly hurt, unsupervised they would knock seven shades out of each other. We take a lot of care ensuring thier safety and try to reduce the risk of injury. Also we dont want to be sued/closed down.


----------



## oldnewbie (Mar 16, 2005)

This was tried once in my class. The kids used these HUGE boxing gloves, total head gear, pads,chest guards, etc. Our instructors was trying to impart the difference between point contact and the real thing.....

 It quickly got out of hand. Some kids gave better than others, some parents flipped out and took their children out of class.

 We went back to light contact, almost point contact, for the little ones.
 The teenagers can go harder if..if.. the parents understand and approve.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Mar 16, 2005)

Children...how young are we talking?

At our club our "wee warriors" (4-6) don't spar at all

Our 7+ do spar, moderate contact, full gear (foot, gloves, mouthguard, headgear) Everyone is watched closely and there are no chances, you intentionally go out of control, you hit to hard (on purpose or after a warning) or your'e not listening and you sit out. time varying of course. The kids know this is no joke and treat it well, rarely are there sit outs.

Past 13, we spar everyone and anyone, obviously the blackbelts and big adults go to your limit, and everyone makes sure that everyone is comfortable yet challanged.


----------

